# Bachmann parts and service...



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I recently e-mailed Bachmann to inquire about parts for my Climax (the rear drive-shaft/u-joint asembly, specifically). I received a response that they no longer have parts for this engine as it has been discontinued. I, needless to say, was not to pleased with that response. I wrote another e-mail in reply to ask if I could speak with a manager via telephone. I received in turn an e-mail from the parts manager stating what had already been said and that there are no longer any parts available. I am still not satisfied with this situation.

I start searching on-line for replacement parts and discover to my dismay the testimonials from many other Bachmann customers as to how lousy there customer service is. The only thing positive I saw was a mention of a gentleman named Irving that does the actual repairs. 

So, I called Bachmann, asked for Irving, and they connected me to his line. He answered and I toldl him my problem. He responded that the parts department has the item in stock (he personally handed a bag containing several hundred of them to them a few weeks prior). Irving took my name and address and said that the parts department will get in touch with me. This all happened today so hopefully I will receive a correspondence from them soon!!!

Moral of the story:

TALK TO IRVING PERSONALLY 1-215-533-1600


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I am just amazed that you got a response to an e-mail ! That's an improvement right there.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Once again we find our selves dealing with a hobby manufacturer that runs their customer service and parts business like a hobby, instead of running it like a business. 

With previous experience in running parts depts and customer service depts, I'd be glad to go to work for one of these companies. I could easily turn things around and make their parts and customer service the best in the industry. 

Are you listening manufacturers? 

I need a job and you need someone that knows how to run a parts and customer service dept. 

Randy


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Typical Bach.
One guy says they don't have the part. Another says they do. (Been there-went thru that)

I don't think they know if they are on foot or horseback back there.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend used this method to get parts for a 1974 Toyota HiLux in the past. Keep calling until you get some Noob that will actually go in the back and look Vs. saying no and slamming the phone down. 

In the same breath, on another forum, someone actually got bits for a Bachmann Lyn.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Lets all hope Irving keeps his job! 


Steve


----------



## GizmoG (Dec 27, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of the great non-exiseant but actually in-the-back-room part run around but it sounds pretty typical. I ordered some drive gears for my 2-8-0 Connie last week and,. praise the Lord, they were in my mail box Monday. I think the Climax didn't have as many issues as the Shays but they were not a great seller so with only one production run, parts may be harder to get. Good luck on finding some. With the economy tanking so bad, yard sales might start to be a parts bin. 
Glenn


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well sometimes they try and miss.

I ordered a Climax tender/fuel bunker from Bachmanns parts manager who assured me she had one. A week later I received a package. Yippee turned to bah when I unpacked a Shay tender. But in fairness, they tried. They are supposed to find a Climax tender for me again.....maybe....any of you have one?

Rich Schiffman


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm surprised that they (or any manufacturer) would still carry parts for something that has been out of production for so long.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Get used to it. They don't really WANT to sell parts, just whole engines. They really do believe you should send the whole bloody thing back to repair a 5c part. They don't stock much of ANYTHING (including parts) in general because money tied up in inventory isn't making them money TODAY. And they don't really care if you're mad, as long as some other slob is still buying their stuff.

Welcome to customer no-service in the 21st Century, you have all those US business schools cranking out MBA's with no practical experience to thank for it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't defend the situation where someone said there were no parts, and someone else did... yeah, not too cool. 

BUT 

If you bought an out of production loco and expected parts to be available, I think that is an unreasonable expectation. Especially when the loco has been out of production for some time. 

If I went out and bought a NOS Yugo and then was upset there were no parts, would I get any sympathy? 

(the problem is more likely the purchaser was not aware that the loco was out of production) 


Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"Botchmann" eh????? Greg do you really have a Yugo! You go guy! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I had a Yugo, I don't think I could muster the courage to admit it! 

Ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Bachmann offer a life time warranty correct? 

What happens if they can’t fix the loco or replace it? 

Alan


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

They offer a limited lifetime warranty. To everyone who feels that I shouldn't expect Bachmann to have parts for a discontinued product ponder this one:

Several retailers still have brand new, in-the-box Climax engines for sale. If I were to buy one and the warranty kicks in from the moment that I purchase it, then what should I as the buyer expect from Bachmann if my locomotive breaks while still under warranty?

Riddle me that one Batman!!!!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmtrainz on 10 Feb 2010 09:14 PM 
They offer a limited lifetime warranty. To everyone who feels that I shouldn't expect Bachmann to have parts for a discontinued product ponder this one:

Several retailers still have brand new, in-the-box Climax engines for sale. If I were to buy one and the warranty kicks in from the moment that I purchase it, then what should I as the buyer expect from Bachmann if my locomotive breaks while still under warranty?

Riddle me that one Batman!!!!

They send Guido to your house... 

They don't say which lifetime they're talking about.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann's ( limited lifetime warranty) is a big joke!! I have one of the fist run shays that sat in a glass case for a couple of months before I ran it. Took it out to run and the trucks fell apart I my hands!!! Cost me $50.00 for new ones and they were not much better. I'll never buy Bachmann again.

Don


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"Ask the Botchmann" Customer service USED to be a "buyers" or "sellers" reputation but not anymore!! As i have said before, show your support by NOT buying the products, and send the whatever a message!! "Fool me once shame on you fool me twice shame on me" Regal


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I received an e-mail from the parts manager. She said that Irving gave her the parts and told me how much the parts are and shipping. She forgot to tell me how to send the payment...at least she's trying now, but not too much.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never had a problem with Bachmann parts. Either HO or G. Sound like you just got someone on a bad day.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Several things enter into this. 
The cause of rear driveshaft failure can be attributed to two things, generally. 
The original moron.....I mean...purchaser who threw the box away without retaining the end steps and installing them (and currently being manufactured of un-obtainium), allowed, on derailment, the coupler to swing far enough over to disconnect the plunge joint, drop the shaft, and break parts. 

Reason number two is it's an early Climax without the slip-shaft, which the original purchaser failed to have upgraded by Botch or follow the "procedure" published many times over on how to make one. 

As delivered, front and rear trucks are connected through the center gearbox, any difference in truck speed (from Botch?) and you twist up the parts and snap something. 

Now, I really want to know what you get from Irv. 

The rear gear/bearing plate/u-joint/plunge joint has (almost) always been available. 
The slip shaft (metal portion of front part of rear shaft) maybe. 
But, what usually breaks is the plastic ears on the back of the gearbox, and those parts were ONLY made as part of the gearbox assembly, and Botch ran out of those over 8 years ago. 

I know how to make that part, using an old non-slip metal driveshaft, but it's a lot of work. 

So: 

Tell us what you actually get. 
Which part actually broke? 
Make SURE you have a slip-shaft on the rear! 

If you broke the ears off the gearbox (and it can be bad/brittle plastics that cause the failure, too), e-mail me. 

TOC


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

TOC, 

> I know how to make that part, using an old non-slip metal driveshaft, 

I believe you could repair a rainy day. 

I've yet to see one of the Bmann Climax engines still "new in the box" and I've been looking. But even if I found one they'd still be prone to this drive shaft problem. If you ever start selling refurbished Climax engines let me know as I'll be first in line for one. 

Cheers, 
TJ Lee


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

"Ain't just Bletchmann. You can't get customer service anywhere anymore. Amazon double billed me for shipping, then, when I disputed the cc payment, they emailed to say I needed to CALL them with new information so they could re-bill me (for the same incorrect amount.) 

What the heck's happened to this country??


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Outsourcing is what happened to this country. 

Companies can do it cheaper, but customers can be burnt as these people are not fluent with our language, especially the slang which we all use. 

And the answer is voice mail and e-mail and they will get back to you. 

The wait is weighty. 

And try to understand some of the answering machines where the recording has an accent. 

Then there is my voice mail where some one calls and leaves a phone number and it seems like they must leave a 10 digit number in 1/10 of a second or faster. 
And this was after a 2 minute message which is lots of fun to play back. 

My frustration levels go through the roof!!!!!!! 

Now back to trains for fun, not frustration!!!!!


----------

